# Happy, happy Birthday Panini!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy Birthday to a great, foodie... our own Panini! 

Take the day off... let somebody else do the cooking!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah I got the grill!
Happy birthday!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
:bounce: :roll: :bounce: 
Have a wonderful day, Panini. And thank you again for your very kind thoughts and suggestions. You deserve all the best.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Donuts. Is there anything they can't do? 
- Homer Simpson  
Words to live by! Happy Birthday Panini! I hope it's a good one with many more!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Jeff,

Heres wishing you a very happy and peaceful birthday.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thank you very much, all of you!
Wonderful wife planned to entertain two great couples Saturday night. " not my choice" but I cleaned, made chili, cornbread, queso, iced Shiner Bock.
Seven o'clock, doorbell rings, five of my best buddies with a brookstone poker chip gift set, for a wonderful night of guys, poker!!!
I've spent the last five weeks putting in Panini Box Lunches since the restaurant nextdoor went away. Huge success!
The crew must have been in all night prepping. Arrived this morning, everyone was there, they told me to write paychecks (important Mon. business) Was given an envelope full of cash and sent to the casino.
Know it sounds like I'm a gambler, but NOT!
Now I'm going online to sign up for AARP. I going to try to get one of those scooters with a basket to deliver box lunches.
Thanks again,
Jeff
BTW won Sat. night and today. Still have not met an Indian at the reservation casino.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hey Jeff, sounds like you had a great day! Welcome to the other side of 50. Trust me, you'll love it. :lips:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Jeff,

Happy birthday. Thank you for how much support these forums I really appreciate it. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Panini, I thought you already got your AARP card years ago!!

:lol: 

HappyBirthday to a real pal, and a valuable member of ChefTalk!!!!!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Standing next to ya'll I feel like a young buck!!!! Glad you had a great time for your Birthday. And here's wishing you many, many more!!!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday! I'm as usual late to the thread again. I see you had a good one.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oops, :blush: better late than never. And better another birthday than late!

Happy birthday, Panini!


----------

